# Trim motor help?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Is the outboard tilted all the way up? Looking at the parts diagram,
it looks like the pump and piston are one assembly.
Removing the upper and lower mounting pins
appears to allow the assembly to be pulled from the transom bracket.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/6993_300.cfm


----------



## Soggy_Dollar (Jul 7, 2008)

THANKS a Ton for the Diagram.. and advise..


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

A good place to find information is your county library. The one here in north Indian River County has Seloc and Clymer manuals on most all models from the 60s to date.

Frank_S


----------

